# No monitor/keyboard/mouse signal



## eclipt (Dec 14, 2014)

Sorry if this in wrong subforum, not sure where i should put this  

But hi all, i've been trying to build my own computer. I bought all the parts and built it in september and the computer worked well for two days and then it suddenly shut down and it wouldn't boot again. The GPU, PSU and CPU was working well so I concluded with it had to be something with the motherboard so i sent it back for repair. I got a new product on friday and put it in the cabinet. 

At first the computer booted but the CPU fans didn't spin, so i shut it off fast to avoid overheating. Then i checked the CPU and its fan and put it all in again. Now it will power on but there is no signal to the monitor (GPU is running though) and the keyboard and mouse wont light up. Also the cabinet fans are connected to the motherboard but does not spin. No red error leds on the motherboard and i think i can hear the HDD running. 

MOBO: ASUS X99-DELUXE LGA2011-v3
CPU: Intel Core i7-5820k
CPU COOLER: Phanteks PH-TC14PE 
RAM: Crucial DDR4 2133MHz 16GB
GPU: ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 
PSU: SuperNOVA 750 G2
HDD: Desktop HDD 2TB 7200RPM
SSD: 840 EVO Basic 250GB 

I've tried:
- Every cable is in the right slots
- Taken out the CMOS battery for 20 sec
- Reconnected all wires from PSU
- Changed wires from the PSU
- Put the PSU in an other computer (It worked on the other computer)
- Put old PSU in the new build (Did not fix it)
- Taken out all 4 bricks of ram and trying each of them in different slots (in progress)
- Taken the motherboard out and breadboarding it
- Tried with an other GPU
- Disconnect the HDD and/or the SDD
- Checked cpu fan and CPU for bent pins

What can be wrong here? Can it be the new motherboard AGAIN, the RAM or the CPU? I'm so confused, really appreciate all help i can get


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF please start here http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ld-and-troubleshoot-your-computer-918754.html
I have moved you to the Building section for further help.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Out of curiosity does the case have standoffs that raise the motherboard off the floor of the case or did you install some to do so under the motherboard? Are you certain all for clips on the heatsink are through the holes in the motherboard and fastened securely?
Something very odd here in that there seem to be only 3 i-7 cpus and a bunch of zeon cpus working with this board and for memory it shows no Crucial ram tested and approved for this board in 2133 and all memory must be overclocked to work with it besides. This looks like a board I would stay away from for sure and I would just bet the ram is incompatible. A board with this little availability to use I would only buy the models for components that have been tested and found compatible.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi eclipt,

Try booting the computer using the bare essential method. Disconnect everything and re-seat the power supply, motherboard, cpu, one stick of RAM, and the video card. See if you get the computer to at least post using this method. Please provide an update when you can and feel free to ask more questions, thank you.


----------



## eclipt (Dec 14, 2014)

Rich-M said:


> Out of curiosity does the case have standoffs that raise the motherboard off the floor of the case or did you install some to do so under the motherboard? Are you certain all for clips on the heatsink are through the holes in the motherboard and fastened securely?
> Something very odd here in that there seem to be only 3 i-7 cpus and a bunch of zeon cpus working with this board and for memory it shows no Crucial ram tested and approved for this board in 2133 and all memory must be overclocked to work with it besides. This looks like a board I would stay away from for sure and I would just bet the ram is incompatible. A board with this little availability to use I would only buy the models for components that have been tested and found compatible.


Thank you for the reply  The case came with standoffs in a plastic bag and I had to put these in the case first. 

I am pretty sure the heatsink is properly attached, but i will try to reseat the CPU and the fan tomorrow and see if it helps. I will also try booting the computer using the bare essential method like DBCooper suggested. 

I checked the motherboard and it said that 2133 should work with the motherboard, but maybe it's a bad match? Where can i find tips for what other motherboard i should buy instead? Could this motherboard (if bad) have ruined the RAM or the CPU too? I am very confused because the motherboard is brand new, i must be very unlucky to get two faulty motherboards..  



DBCooper said:


> Hi eclipt,
> Try booting the computer using the bare essential method. Disconnect everything and re-seat the power supply, motherboard, cpu, one stick of RAM, and the video card. See if you get the computer to at least post using this method. Please provide an update when you can and feel free to ask more questions, thank you.


 I tried this method but I think i had the SSD and the HDD connected too at that time. I will try to boot without them tomorrow and post an update. Thank you


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

It's not the speed it's the memory. There are only a small number of ram sticks tested for that board and none are Crucial sticks. When buying such new hardware where you know not a lot has been tested, I mean that I would pass on the board if I could not find the brand make and model number of ram tested compatible on that board. If you look on the mfgr site you will find the cpus recommended and tested and I have never seen a board only 3 i-7 cpus and a bunch of zeon cpus are the only recommended for use. A very small number of ram sticks have been tested compatible as well and I would only buy the brand and model I know has been tested for such a new board.
Look not all ram is alike. Just because you have Ddr4 ram does not mean it will work in any board that takes some Ddr4 ram. Buy the make and model tested compatible only on such new hardware. I see a few Corsair and a few GSkill models tested is all in 2100 ram and I would only use those as it lessens the odds of trouble. Density could be different from brand to brand. You have to match Ecc and Cas Latency also so matching the model number and brand is easier. If you want to use leading edge hardware you have to be very conservative to do so with any luck. The ram specs show all ram has to be "OC" to use and I have never seen that on any motherboard frankly, and that alone would keep me away.


----------



## eclipt (Dec 14, 2014)

Rich-M said:


> It's not the speed it's the memory. There are only a small number of ram sticks tested for that board and none are Crucial sticks. When buying such new hardware where you know not a lot has been tested, I mean that I would pass on the board if I could not find the brand make and model number of ram tested compatible on that board. If you look on the mfgr site you will find the cpus recommended and tested and I have never seen a board only 3 i-7 cpus and a bunch of zeon cpus are the only recommended for use. A very small number of ram sticks have been tested compatible as well and I would only buy the brand and model I know has been tested for such a new board.
> Look not all ram is alike. Just because you have Ddr4 ram does not mean it will work in any board that takes some Ddr4 ram. Buy the make and model tested compatible only on such new hardware. I see a few Corsair and a few GSkill models tested is all in 2100 ram and I would only use those as it lessens the odds of trouble. Density could be different from brand to brand. You have to match Ecc and Cas Latency also so matching the model number and brand is easier. If you want to use leading edge hardware you have to be very conservative to do so with any luck. The ram specs show all ram has to be "OC" to use and I have never seen that on any motherboard frankly, and that alone would keep me away.


Thank you. So i should maybe replace either the ram sticks or the motherboard? What i don't understand is that the sticks worked perfectly with the other board, the one i sent back to Asus and got a new one back..


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

It is tough to call this one and this board could also be bad but it is going to be hard to prove that. If you had working sticks that have been tested for that board then we could be sure its the board but it is also possible the board they sent you is from a different batch and there is a slight modification that got in the way as all we can do is guess. If you had the sticks from GSkill or Corsair that are tested compatible then we could be sure I would buy one of those rams sticks because in the long run the board will run better anyway. It really is too late to scrap the whole project as you have spent too much into it. And again this is why it seldom works to be "leading edge" with new hardware as there is so much unknown yet.


----------



## eclipt (Dec 14, 2014)

DBCooper said:


> Hi eclipt,
> 
> Try booting the computer using the bare essential method. Disconnect everything and re-seat the power supply, motherboard, cpu, one stick of RAM, and the video card. See if you get the computer to at least post using this method. Please provide an update when you can and feel free to ask more questions, thank you.


I tried this, no beep even with no RAM or no video card inserted. I also tried to reseat the CPU and fan and check it for damage.


----------



## eclipt (Dec 14, 2014)

Rich-M said:


> It is tough to call this one and this board could also be bad but it is going to be hard to prove that. If you had working sticks that have been tested for that board then we could be sure its the board but it is also possible the board they sent you is from a different batch and there is a slight modification that got in the way as all we can do is guess. If you had the sticks from GSkill or Corsair that are tested compatible then we could be sure I would buy one of those rams sticks because in the long run the board will run better anyway. It really is too late to scrap the whole project as you have spent too much into it. And again this is why it seldom works to be "leading edge" with new hardware as there is so much unknown yet.


I see. I'm not in an easy situation :\ I'm wondering about buying a new CPU, motherboard and RAM, and use the elimination method with the new products to see which one of the old components is bad. If, say i try the new ram and the computer works, i can send back the new unopened motherboard and cpu and get my money back. 

Do you think Gigabyte GA-X99-Gaming 7 motherboard and Corsair Vengeance DDR4 2666MHz 16GB would be compatible for this?


----------



## eclipt (Dec 14, 2014)

And do you think Corsair Vengeance DDR4 2666MHz 16GB will work better on Asus X99 Deluxe motherboard? I can't find any information about memory compatibility on their website..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See page 25 here https://www.cdromland.nl/productpdf/00265843-manual.pdf


----------



## eclipt (Dec 14, 2014)

joeten said:


> See page 25 here https://www.cdromland.nl/productpdf/00265843-manual.pdf


Thank you, didn't see 

I just ordered a new motherboard, cpu and ram, hoping i will get it before christmas. I will try the new ram first, then cpu and/or motherboard if the new ram does not help. 

It there anything i should think of when connecting my old HDD to a new motherboard, will it boot correctly?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Probably not unless it is an exact match.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Find compatibility on the motherboard mfgr site i.e. here is for your board and I just noted there are some Crucial 2133 models I didn't notice before:
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-A/X99_Series_DRAM_QVL_1215.pdf


----------

